# Barnett Pro Diablo Ii " Slingbow"



## WILD BILL

The Pro Diablo II was just too shiny!

It was a little hard, installing the 5/16" black fuel line on the forks, with all the bends. It helped to spray a little oil down the tube.I used 1/8" vacuum line for stabilizers. The stabilizer weights are sprayed flat black. I used sand paper to dull the shine before painting.

The black tubes are heavy Chief AJ .

This Wrist Braced SS sure does shoot good. The weight makes it stable. The grip is new for this model and is very comfortable.

I plan on this becoming a "Sling Bow".


----------



## Charles

I like the black look much better!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## meanwun

I like the black alot.


----------



## cheese

black is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adeptus_minor

Nice improvements.








A little black tubing makes a humdrum wireframe look really special, doesn't it?


----------



## WILD BILL

YUP! It just feels lot better also. Never liked much chrome.


----------



## Berkshire bred

i have left mine the normal colour but i think black looks good.


----------



## WILD BILL

Berkshire bred said:


> i have left mine the normal colour but i think black looks good.


This is the unit that I will make a "Slingbow". It just had to much shiny. Did you ditch the pin sight? I never could get it to work with me.

Bill


----------



## harson

looks much better now ,good job


----------



## akmslingshots

looks loads better











WTBJR said:


> This is the unit that I will make a "Slingbow". It just had to much shiny. Did you ditch the pin sight? I never could get it to work with me.


i bought a black widow for just the same reason, its just waiting for a second hand whisker biscuit to float on by

never thought of using vac tubes instead of paint, just thrown a load away from my celica! doh...


----------



## WILD BILL

akmslingshots said:


> This is the unit that I will make a "Slingbow". It just had to much shiny. Did you ditch the pin sight? I never could get it to work with me.


i bought a black widow for just the same reason, its just waiting for a second hand whisker biscuit to float on by

never thought of using vac tubes instead of paint, just thrown a load away from my celica! doh...
[/quote]

It really feels great to shoot! I to am awaiting a biscuit. I have one on each of my Hybrid Recuves, but no spares.. I had to use 5/16 fuel line on the forks and vacum line on the stabilizers and brace.


----------



## Sharkman

Love it! High speed - low drag!!


----------



## Berkshire bred

yes i did bill i tried it for a bit and then decided that it was crap and that it is better to just aim the way that it comes naturally to you.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Nice and Back n Black!


----------



## WILD BILL

A SLINGBOW IT IS!

I first used the zip tie/key ring mounting method for the arrow rest, but decided to re-mount using the "WHISKER BISCUIT" mount. The rest is solid steady and I have multiple adjustments.

The arrows shown are a bit short and the 4inch feathers hit the bands. I believe that the blazers will do better. I need to use full length to get full draw. I am playing around with different arrow,fletching and band combos. Once I settle on the combo. I'll try to see if I can "paper tune" the whisker biscuit" using the mount adjustments.

The flats are double Tex field bands now. Even with a short draw (due to short arrow) at 12 yards they fly quite hard and fairly fast.

I'm am tying up a set of double .040 this am and see if i can get a decent draw and release.

I will post my results and when I can i'll make a video

Bill


----------



## flippinout

I like it Bill!

That was the encouragement I needed to build one for myself. Now I will have something I can hunt zombies and elephants with...









Seriously though, looks good and should be fun to shoot.


----------



## WILD BILL

THANKS TO ALL!

Here is shots of the first few test shots. The target is at 12 meters. Notice that there is an assortment of fletchings (2" blazers and 4" feathers) Gold Tip Hunters and Beeman FXS . Some are full length and some have been shortened.

As long as the release is smooth the shot is straight, Duh! Imagine that!

Bill


----------

